# This gave me a laugh!



## Bananaspills (Jan 20, 2011)

I did a little shopping at Evans the other day, and finally decided to join their loyalty card thingamabob, since I had a bit of time to spare. (Usually, dragging 3 kids with me, shopping consists of buying 3 sizes of whatever looks promising, trying them on at home and returning them the next day )

So after sitting and waiting for the application to go through, it was all done, and I was welcomed to the club with a goody bag which contained... a large bar of chocolate. (You got a choice of choccies too.) Usually that sort of welcome present would be... I don't know, a lip gloss, or a bangle or something. I guess Evans doesn't want to lose any customers due to accidental weight loss!!!  I had a good chuckle while I was enjoying my Terry's Chocolate Orange :eat2:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha that's awesome! Guess they're just trying to keep their target audience. 

I'm almost tempted to join their card scheme just for the chocolate... what's it like? The card scheme, I mean, not the chocolate! I was talked (ie relentlessly pressured) into applying for one when I was a teenager without any income, and started getting mysterious insurance bills in the post. Apparently applying for the insurance was optional, but the shop assistant decided I'd be able to pay a couple of quid a month without a job anyway. 

I checked in the shop not long ago if they'd stopped doing that, but didn't get a clear answer.


----------

